# Worst Shots



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Careful, the ethics police are gonna get you...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Its alrite! Keep your head up! 56 yds is quite the shot! Do you practice at 56 yds a lot?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

also did you shoot your broadhead before you went hunting. most set ups that are not tuned tend to shoot to the left. that may have caused you to miss. that and like stated above how much do you shoot at that distance?


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

To answer your questions Yes I shoot at 56 yards alot Yes I shot with broadheads but alas i still missed:sad:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

56 yards wat bow were using i practice to 70 alot but i wont shoot past 40 on an animal not trying to be the ethics police here i am just wondering


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> 56 yards wat bow were using i practice to 70 alot but i wont shoot past 40 on an animal not trying to be the ethics police here i am just wondering


Hoyt rintec 45# 27 in draw. But hey I still outshoot my father at that distance even though hes got a 58# swtchback at 29 in:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

smallhntr said:


> Hoyt rintec 45# 27 in draw. But hey I still outshoot my father at that distance even though hes got a 58# swtchback at 29 in:wink:


i would keep it in 30 yards! my max is 25 yard and i shoot 54 pounds at 28 inches draw. only have two pins.


----------



## Bowtech14 (Feb 25, 2007)

yes keep it within about 30 yards..i shoot 65 pounds 29 inch draw and my range is about 40 yards i practice out to about 80 yards and i wont shoot a animal past 45...but dont worry ull get em next time :wink:


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

56yards is not as bad as 10 soe keep head up for your time


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

*Still aint back*

Still aint seen that deer again yet this is getting on my nerves. I had the wind and everything this is getting ANOYYING ...did i spell that right.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

dont worrie dude i missed a buck at 25 yards i miss pined him that was annoying and i missed a couple times this year before i got my deer hunting is nothing like target shooting thats for sure


----------



## Bowhunter215 (May 2, 2006)

I've missed deer under 20 yards, It happens.... But I would just suggest you don't take a shot at that far, Your bow set-up probably doesn't have enough KE. I shoot 58# and 29" draw, and my max is about 30 give or take 5. Good luck the rest of this year.


----------

